# "IndyBuggs"



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's my latest weapons to combat with some Big Gills this spring. I call them "IndyBuggs".


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

*Indybuggs look great nice work ...JIM....CL...*


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

they look great. I would catch some nice crappie with those...


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Great idea and they look awesome!!


----------

